# stagnant tank worries



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, I bought a second hand tank a few weeks ago. After getting it I cleaned it with water and a scrubbing cloth, really cleaned everything i could and then rinsed it in the shower.

I bought brand new gravel (expensive! two colours), washed it all througherly in a bucket and put it into the tank and kinda made a two tone thing using the two colours of gravel. I put some aquarium wood in there which i had soaked for about a week and I filled it about half with water. Intending to do the rest the next day but something important came up and i';ve been very busy for about a week, maybe 2.

I noticed the water had gone off colour, kinda browny and assumed it was the log and would be fine when filter was running. Anyway inspecting it today i found to my horror the entire surface of the water is very filmy with like hair type growths dangling down about a cm from the surface. the water is very discoloured.

i'm hoping i can just drain it, put fresh water in it and properly start the pump and filter going and eventually begin a fishless cycle of my new tank.

but im scared that simply having this horrible water and algea/mould/whatever-it-is in contact with my gravel might of ruined it all and just changing the water wont be enough (removing gravel would be massive chore without mixing the two colours completely.. and throwing it all away would be heart breaking)

is this osmething that changing water and running with filter for a while will fix?

thanks


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

it sounds like a normal protein film to me. do you have any water agitation going on? what kind of filter are you using? It also could be something being produced by the driftwood. Sometimes new driftwood will develop a clear fuzzy slime over it. It will go away.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like the wood is still leaching tannins also. Water usually doesn't turn brown that fast. Just drain as much as you can and refill.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks guys - the filter (which has not been running, its literally just been sat there whilst i've been away from home for just over a week) is a fluval 3 plus. there is also an air stone i can turn on


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Change as much of the water as you can and fire it up.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

I skimmed as much of the scum and mouldy stuff off the surface of the water as i could with a net, alot of it started floating around in the tank. I then drained all the water and refilled with fresh (after wiping side of tank) and setup the filter and some bubbles.

The filter has been doing great job, most of the stuff that remained in water has all be drawn to it and i've put a picture in this post to show you that, you can see some of the whiteish strands off the filter.. I hope its ok and in time will all go! i can clean the filter off by hand tomorrow which might help? But hopefully can start my fishless cycle now, new tank is gonna look awesome ^_^


----------

